# Trackpad suddenly cracked. :/



## MikoMew (Aug 24, 2009)

So i was sick for the past few days and left my mac in my bag where no one has touched it or anything so when i opened it now i found my trackpad cracked! everything else is alright the screen doesn't have any problems but just the trackpad i have applecare do you guys think it will cover it


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Sorry man, but that sure looks like something put a lot of pressure on it about a 1/4" up from the edge. I'm not Apple and I don't know their rules, but to me it doesn't look like a warranty item. 

Maybe something got caught under the lid then pressure was put on the lid while in the bag?


----------



## MikoMew (Aug 24, 2009)

there wasn't anything under the lid when i closed it and if it id my isight would be cracked as well... and apparently a lot of other mac users has this problem

Help. Cracked My Macbook Pro trackpad. anyone eles?: - MacRumors Forums


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

... sure looks like impact trauma vs a stress fracture. But this isn't the genius bar.


----------



## MikoMew (Aug 24, 2009)

Well it does seem theres a lot of other 13'' macbook pro users has this issue too :/


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

Apple - Support - Discussions - Trackpad Crack ...
Apple - Support - Discussions - Trackpad crack ...


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

MikoMew said:


> there wasn't anything under the lid when i closed it and if it id my isight would be cracked as well... and apparently a lot of other mac users has this problem
> 
> Help. Cracked My Macbook Pro trackpad. anyone eles?: - MacRumors Forums



Interesting. Pressure from underneath instead of on top. Can you tell if the cracks look like they are angled the right way? I.e. The cracks would rise through the glass to the outside of the centre point.


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

Don't you have another thread going about dropping your MacBook and denting it?


----------



## MikoMew (Aug 24, 2009)

Mrsam said:


> Don't you have another thread going about dropping your MacBook and denting it?


yea but thats just on the side of the mac not there :/


----------



## K2ACP (Sep 11, 2010)

i had the same problem with my DS, i found out that the skin i had below the bottom screen was eroding O.O the top screen and there are dents now in the top screen. I now put some tissue paper so they won't touch. I'm no expert, but I know that the screen could be hitting the trackpad when it closes, or the substance that they put into the 13" screen could be touching and eroding the trackpad, OR (this is what is the most plausible of the scenarios I'm giving you) contraction and expandage of the screen or aluminum, since it wasn't turn on for days, the aluminum would've contracted and could've broken the screen. I AM NO EXPERT, though. If it gets in the way of your productivity or safety, I'm sure that it's covered. (Shards of glass next to your fingers ain't good)


----------



## K2ACP (Sep 11, 2010)

K2ACP said:


> i had the same problem with my DS, i found out that the skin i had below the bottom screen was eroding O.O the top screen and there are dents now in the top screen. I now put some tissue paper so they won't touch. I'm no expert, but I know that the screen could be hitting the trackpad when it closes, or the substance that they put into the 13" screen could be touching and eroding the trackpad, OR (this is what is the most plausible of the scenarios I'm giving you) contraction and expandage of the screen or aluminum, since it wasn't turn on for days, the aluminum would've contracted and could've broken the screen. I AM NO EXPERT, though. If it gets in the way of your productivity or safety, I'm sure that it's covered. (Shards of glass next to your fingers ain't good)


or, since you haven't turned it on in days, the battery could've swollen as said in the above link


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

Interesting, from the second link in kelman's post. There's a pic of the internals, underneath the trackpad- a screw, looks like it is in the same location as the circular crack in MikoMew's pic.


----------



## MikoMew (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks but dunno if thats the same mid 2009 model :/


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

fellfromtree said:


> Interesting, from the second link in kelman's post. There's a pic of the internals, underneath the trackpad- a screw, looks like it is in the same location as the circular crack in MikoMew's pic.


That screw definitely, 100% did not cause that trackpad to crack. Looks like impact trauma to me (not covered).


----------



## MikoMew (Aug 24, 2009)

Lars said:


> That screw definitely, 100% did not cause that trackpad to crack. Looks like impact trauma to me (not covered).


i swear there isn't impact trauma theres no point of me lying on the forum... and checking it, it is exactly the same spot as where the screw is...


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

MikoMew said:


> i swear there isn't impact trauma theres no point of me lying on the forum... and checking it, it is exactly the same spot as where the screw is...


Was the MBP in the bag in a cold atmosphere when it was unused for a few days? (i.e; in the car.)

Additionally, when you dropped the MBP previously, it may not have caused the trackpad to crack then, but it could have caused stress in the integrity of the part which caused it to weaken and now crack (no need to drop the MBP on the trackpad's side to cause that stress, either - a drop anywhere will do the job. The MBP is small enough that impact stress to one corner can easily affect the entire body; it's not like a car where front bumper damage likely won't affect the rear bumper). That's one scenario that can't be ruled out.


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

MikoMew said:


> i swear there isn't impact trauma theres no point of me lying on the forum... and checking it, it is exactly the same spot as where the screw is...


Yes but if it has been dropped and it's dented good luck getting Apple to cover it.


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

fellfromtree said:


> Interesting, from the second link in kelman's post. There's a pic of the internals, underneath the trackpad- a screw, looks like it is in the same location as the circular crack in MikoMew's pic.


What's funny is I don't see any photo:lmao:


----------



## MikoMew (Aug 24, 2009)

Lars said:


> Was the MBP in the bag in a cold atmosphere when it was unused for a few days? (i.e; in the car.)
> 
> Additionally, when you dropped the MBP previously, it may not have caused the trackpad to crack then, but it could have caused stress in the integrity of the part which caused it to weaken and now crack (no need to drop the MBP on the trackpad's side to cause that stress, either - a drop anywhere will do the job. The MBP is small enough that impact stress to one corner can easily affect the entire body; it's not like a car where front bumper damage likely won't affect the rear bumper). That's one scenario that can't be ruled out.


I left it in my house thats all it was right beside my bed while i was having a high fever :/ I just hope Apple will be nice enough to a student :/


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

If you're near an apple store it'd be worth making an appointment at the genius bar to see what they say. The crack does look like an impact crack, but perhaps it was a hairline crack that expanded from pressure .


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Apologies for being OT, but what's with the ":/" after every sentence of yours? Has your "." broken and reflects ":/" instead?


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

kelman said:


> What's funny is I don't see any photo:lmao:


Correct!
Correction. Apology. It was the MikoMew (as quoted by Atroz, which is where I followed the link) post with the link to Macrumors forum, posts #14 & 15.


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

tilt said:


> Apologies for being OT, but what's with the ":/" after every sentence of yours? Has your "." broken and reflects ":/" instead?


hehehehe. ditto


----------



## MikoMew (Aug 24, 2009)

nah just the repeated use of that emoticon thats all~~ ......


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Since you have Applecare on it, either call Applecare or take it into an Apple Store or AASP and see if they'll fix it under Applecare.

The worst they can do, is say no.


----------



## secondtonone (Aug 30, 2010)

If you do decide to bring it into an Apple store be completely HONEST about everything... Seriously just don't lie about anything. I honestly think the genius' will be more inclined to help/make exceptions if you're friendly and honest.


----------



## K2ACP (Sep 11, 2010)

If they say no, you could always go to another apple store


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

Mikomew, while taking a print-out of the Macrumors thread might help (especially the pics) the fact that you also dropped your laptop, causing serious damage - or at least that's what we're given to understand since you said it was worse than a picture posted that was referred to in your other thread - you're probably going to have a hard time getting Apple to fix anything for free. The stresses caused by the damage from the fall may well have resulted in something going wrong with the trackpad. The problem will be that you can't prove that the trackpad cracks were entirely spontaneous and unrelated. Nor can you blame Apple for refusing to cover it (if they do) under those circumstances. If you had an entirely unblemished MB and the cracks had appeared out of thin air, then I'd say argue your way right up the food chain at Apple, but in this instance, if they say no, I think you'll need to accept that and pay for the repair. I'm very good at getting companies to live up to their warranties (being nice, but very persistent is key) but I also recognize that there are limits to what you can expect.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

FWIW, repairing the trackpad out of warranty really isn't that expensive.


----------



## Mac_100x (Mar 12, 2010)

I just took a look at your picture and the damage does look pretty bad. At first to me it looked like damage from falling to the ground etc. But after reading your post, it might be tough for the people at the Apple store to consider it not damaged by the user. Good luck and your best bet will be to give it a shot at the Apple Store.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Lars said:


> FWIW, repairing the trackpad out of warranty really isn't that expensive.


Just curious but is this price correct?? It seems a bit low in comparison to other sites.
Apple Trackpad For MacBook 13" Aluminum MB466 922-9014


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

pm-r said:


> Just curious but is this price correct?? It seems a bit low in comparison to other sites.
> Apple Trackpad For MacBook 13" Aluminum MB466 922-9014


Seems low.

My price would be $124.64 installed (parts and labour). With warranty. Locally. 

Additionally, replacing the trackpad involves some special steps; it's not just remove screws, remove part, install new part, reinstall screws, and off you go - if you do that, you'll end up with a non-functional replacement trackpad that you'll likely break in addition to the first one. Get it professionally installed if you don't have access to crystal-clear how-to tutorials. (But regardless, I don't consider a trackpad replacement procedure a DIY project in any case.)


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Thanks, and that's what I thought.

Now I don't live in your neck of the woods and don't need your services, but out of curiosity how does one contact you for any service??


----------



## MikoMew (Aug 24, 2009)

I took some pics of the dent to show how sever it was and it didn't hit or touch any major arteries


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

the sata connections for your hard drive are directly behind that dent, wonder if you did any damage there? I would be taking the 10 screws out of the bottom casing and checking it out!

(edit - you might even be able to gently tap the dent out )


----------



## MikoMew (Aug 24, 2009)

kelman said:


> the sata connections for your hard drive are directly behind that dent, wonder if you did any damage there? I would be taking the 10 screws out of the bottom casing and checking it out!
> 
> (edit - you might even be able to gently tap the dent out )


i actually did take it apart and made sure it didn't touch anything.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

> Now I don't live in your neck of the woods and don't need your services, but out of curiosity how does one contact you for any service??


----------



## kramer15 (Apr 8, 2009)

That sucks that your having so much bad luck with your MB. Hope everything turns out for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

MikoMew said:


> i actually did take it apart and made sure it didn't touch anything.


Before your touchpad broke?


----------



## MikoMew (Aug 24, 2009)

Atroz said:


> Before your touchpad broke?




Yep~


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Ah, there's the rub.


----------

